# Frank "The Riddler" Gorshin, dead at 72.



## arnisador (May 18, 2005)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20050518/ap_en_ot/obit_gorshin

.


----------



## shesulsa (May 18, 2005)

.


----------



## Gemini (May 18, 2005)

.


----------



## OUMoose (May 18, 2005)

doh!  He and Caesar Romero as the Joker were always my favorites... 

.


----------



## Gin-Gin (May 18, 2005)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> He and Caesar Romero as the Joker were always my favorites...   .


Mine too. 
.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 18, 2005)

.


----------



## Ender (May 18, 2005)

.


----------



## Bammx2 (May 18, 2005)

The ONLY joker!

.


----------



## Rick Wade (May 18, 2005)

Should this be moved to the Hall of rememberance?

RIP Joker.


----------

